# Uploading Documents for GSM 175



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone please help me by answering the below questions about documents upload once you finish the online application?

1. List of all documents required to be uploaded
2. Do I need to upload the colored scanned documents or the scanned form of attested photocopies.
3. To how long am I allowed to upload the documents after finishing the online form?
4. Photos are also needed to be uploaded?

Thanks in advance for the any expert advice...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Player said:


> Can anyone please help me by answering the below questions about documents upload once you finish the online application?
> 
> 1. List of all documents required to be uploaded
> 2. Do I need to upload the colored scanned documents or the scanned form of attested photocopies.
> ...


1. You can find the list YOU are required to upload by logging in here: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa. DO NOT upload the medicals of any sort UNTIL asked to do so by case officer. You will also get an email in a few days which may ask you to upload something additional (like Form 80) so make a careful comparision between the above URL and the email.

2. If document is colored, just scan and upload. If it is in black and white, get a photocopy attested, then scan and upload. No need to attest forms of any kind.

3. This page: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application contains a URL where you can log in and attach.

4. Yup, color passport photo is needed.

And finally, 'Thanks' is the green button on the top right of this post  You need to click it to say 'Thanks'


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks ausimmi for the quick and clear answer!

- Point 3 is still unclear, let me explain more; for example, I submit the form today and get a TRN ,now within what date/time am I supposed to submit(upload) the documents?

- Regarding photos: 45mmX35mm is required, what should be the background color?

Regards,


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> 1. You can find the list YOU are required to upload by logging in here: []/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa[]. DO NOT upload the medicals of any sort UNTIL asked to do so by case officer. You will also get an email in a few days which may ask you to upload something additional (like Form 80) so make a careful comparision between the above URL and the email.
> 
> 2. If document is colored, just scan and upload. If it is in black and white, get a photocopy attested, then scan and upload. No need to attest forms of any kind.
> 
> ...



Dear aussiImmi,
Regarding point 1. since I have not applied and planning to apply soon, so I dont have a TRN right now to login and see the list of documents, if you or any other member has already applied and have the list of documents then please share.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Player said:


> Thanks ausimmi for the quick and clear answer!
> 
> - Point 3 is still unclear, let me explain more; for example, I submit the form today and get a TRN ,now within what date/time am I supposed to submit(upload) the documents?
> 
> ...


I think all your questions would be answered by the following:

DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS

If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
- birth certificate or other evidence of age;
- copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
- IELTS English Test Report Results;
- evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
- passport photograph;
- receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.

If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.

TIMEFRAME FOR RESPONSE

Where applicable you must provide all additional documents (identified above) within 28 days after the date of this email, otherwise your application may be decided without the additional information being taken into account.

------------------

Finally, for photo I told the photographer I wanted a photo for H1-B  Most professional photographers understand that and I don't think the DIAC has any specific requirements. They just say 'passport photo'. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Assuming this is the an excerpt from the DIAC email tom you.... am I right?

Please elaborate the following, hoping that my continuous questions are not bothering you 

- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment; ---> Should I upload this at the same time I am uploading other documents or should I wait for them to ask this document? This form consists of several pages should I fill it using pen and scan it before uploading or what?

- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information; ---> Should I upload this at the same time I am uploading other documents or should I wait for them to ask this document? This form consists of several pages should I fill it using pen and scan it before uploading or what?


- do I need to attach my salary slips as well?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Assuming this is the an excerpt from the DIAC email tom you.... am I right?

Correct

Please elaborate the following, hoping that my continuous questions are not bothering you 

As long as you keep pressing the 'Thanks' button 

- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment; ---> Should I upload this at the same time I am uploading other documents or should I wait for them to ask this document? This form consists of several pages should I fill it using pen and scan it before uploading or what?

- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information; ---> Should I upload this at the same time I am uploading other documents or should I wait for them to ask this document? This form consists of several pages should I fill it using pen and scan it before uploading or what?

I uploaded both these forms. That is because the email is EXPLICITLY asking for them. These forms require some fields to be entered in Urdu. I filled them in Adobe, printed, filled the sections that need filling by hand, scanned again and uploaded.

- do I need to attach my salary slips as well?

It really depends on how you are presenting your case. You MUST provide employer references. Now, some people provide salary slips + tax returns, some provide salary slips + bank statement, and some provide salary slips + tax returns + bank statement. You should try to upload as much evidence as you possibly can. The more the better.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausiimmi, did you upload the below as well?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.
If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is there any difference between "Police Clearance Certificate" and "Character Certificate"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Player said:


> ausiimmi, did you upload the below as well?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> - overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.
> If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.
> ...


Well simply put, we need to wait for the case officer to officially request us for both medical checkups and police clearance certificates so I have not uploaded those. This is the case for us offshore applicants. I really dont know the difference between police clearance and character certificate but the main point is, your case officer will request whatever is required so no need to fret over it. The main thing I would say is to get the ball rolling - it is a lengthy journey to the end...


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks boss....
I will ping the thread back as soon as a questiong pops up in my mind


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys another question of prime importance for me.
I got my documents issued from my current employer in September 2010 and applied for the ACS using the same documents after that I got my ACS in January 2011. I have not applied for DIAC, now should I use the same old (5 months old) experience document issued by my company to be submitted at DIAC? Or should I ask my company to issue me a new one? Guide me please!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I got a new set of references that showed my latest experience right up to the day of application lodgement. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Any other input on the same topic?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey aussimmi,
I have done with my DIAC application. I did it yesterday and no email from them to upload the documents. Should I wait for them to sent me and email to upload documents or just go into the online application section and upload my docs? Please help!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Player said:


> Hey aussimmi,
> I have done with my DIAC application. I did it yesterday and no email from them to upload the documents. Should I wait for them to sent me and email to upload documents or just go into the online application section and upload my docs? Please help!


Did you get acknowledgement email that your transaction is successfull?
Do u have TRN etc.

If yes go ahead and upload your Docs. bear in mind there is a limit on number of documents you can upload.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Player said:


> Hey aussimmi,
> I have done with my DIAC application. I did it yesterday and no email from them to upload the documents. Should I wait for them to sent me and email to upload documents or just go into the online application section and upload my docs? Please help!


Good going player. When you submit the online form, a popup window appears that allows you to submit additional documents right then and there. If not, then wait for the auto-acknowledgement email. It will provide you with relevant details (TRN number etc.) AND contain a list of documents to be provided. Mostly, it will be the same as the online status page but for my case Form 80 was added to the list in the email. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Did you get acknowledgement email that your transaction is successfull?
> Do u have TRN etc.
> 
> If yes go ahead and upload your Docs. bear in mind there is a limit on number of documents you can upload.



Dear Shafaqat309,
I did not received an email regarding successfull transaction, however there was a message on the web browser that the application has been lodged successfully with further steps to be taken like documents needed to be uploaded and etc. Also there is an email regarding my credentials been added to skills matching database.

Regarding document upload as you are mentioning about the limit, the same is quoted on the DIAC website with naming conventions for the file as well.

Thanks for quick reply!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Good going player. When you submit the online form, a popup window appears that allows you to submit additional documents right then and there. If not, then wait for the auto-acknowledgement email. It will provide you with relevant details (TRN number etc.) AND contain a list of documents to be provided. Mostly, it will be the same as the online status page but for my case Form 80 was added to the list in the email. Best of luck!!!


Thanks ausimmi for quick reply!

> A popup window appeared but while I was completing the character form mentioned on the Document Checklist page (which was mentioned at the popup window) my session seemed to be expired and by then I was not able to do anything with my application. However I have saved the contents mentioned on the popup form. So I have my TRN and other details mentioned on the popup saved. What do you suggest should I wait for the acknowledgment email or go right away uploading documents.

> Is there anytime limit for uploading documents?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Player said:


> Thanks ausimmi for quick reply!
> 
> > A popup window appeared but while I was completing the character form mentioned on the Document Checklist page (which was mentioned at the popup window) my session seemed to be expired and by then I was not able to do anything with my application. However I have saved the contents mentioned on the popup form. So I have my TRN and other details mentioned on the popup saved. What do you suggest should I wait for the acknowledgment email or go right away uploading documents.
> 
> > Is there anytime limit for uploading documents?


If you can access the doc upload page and have the list of documents on hand, then go on and upload. Just be sure to compare with the list of documents in the email and provide any additional docs it asks for. The email will tell you there is a 28 days limit for submission.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> If you can access the doc upload page and have the list of documents on hand, then go on and upload. Just be sure to compare with the list of documents in the email and provide any additional docs it asks for. The email will tell you there is a 28 days limit for submission.



I am planning to wait for the email....hopefully there will be no issues... ???


Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Player said:


> I am planning to wait for the email....hopefully there will be no issues... ???
> 
> 
> Regards


No worries. The email will arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> No worries. The email will arrive in a couple of days.


Thanks!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I got the email.

I need to submit all documents now. Regarding form 80 and Form 1221 should I ask my spouse to fill the forms as well or should these forms be only filled by me?


Regards,


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Player said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the email.
> 
> I need to submit all documents now. Regarding form 80 and Form 1221 should I ask my spouse to fill the forms as well or should these forms be only filled by me?
> ...


Another thing here I want to ask is that when I completed my application and payment was verified by the bank I got a page displaying my TRN and after that a heading "Before You Exit The Application". Under this heading following points were present;
1.	General Skilled Migration Document Checklist (required)
2.	Attach documents (recommended)
3.	Retrieve and print your application form (recommended)
4.	Retrieve your payment receipt details (recommended)


For the first point did we need to fill anymore thing?...since there was an electronic form that was popped out I remember from a link where I was supposed to write about my NIC or other identities I have and some other things too including previous passport copies. I did not have the scanned copies at that time and I didnt fill that form at all, thought that it will be available onlline later on as well...but I couldnt find that! Why so? Have I done a big mistake by not filling that online form?




Regards


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Player said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the email.
> 
> I need to submit all documents now. Regarding form 80 and Form 1221 should I ask my spouse to fill the forms as well or should these forms be only filled by me?
> ...


Does the email ask you to submit these for your wife?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Player said:


> Another thing here I want to ask is that when I completed my application and payment was verified by the bank I got a page displaying my TRN and after that a heading "Before You Exit The Application". Under this heading following points were present;
> 1.	General Skilled Migration Document Checklist (required)
> 2.	Attach documents (recommended)
> 3.	Retrieve and print your application form (recommended)
> ...


That form will still be available if you log in to the online visa application status page https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> That form will still be available if you log in to the online visa application status page https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


And are we supposed to complete that form? They did not ask anything in the email?

Friend many thanks for your continuous help!


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Does the email ask you to submit these for your wife?


The email doesn't mention anything but the form itself has some indications, see below;
Form 80: "This form is to be completed in English by applicants for visas
for Australia who are 16 years of age or over, as requested by
the office processing the application."


Form 1221: "This is a supplementary form required to support your visa
application and is to be completed by all applicants who are
18 years of age or over."

??


Regards


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

Player said:


> The email doesn't mention anything but the form itself has some indications, see below;
> Form 80: "This form is to be completed in English by applicants for visas
> for Australia who are 16 years of age or over, as requested by
> the office processing the application."
> ...


I am on the same page.. The email doesn't specifically mention about submitting the documents for all the applicants, but the forms mention the same. So I have two copies, one for me and one for my wife. By the way, this is my first post in this forum. Have been watching it for a while but was determined to post only after my application lodgement. :clap2:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

I have another question regarding the English language assessment for my spouse. She is happy to take IELTS exam but, since she has done her school, bachelors in English, I am looking to avoid IELTS and use her certificates as proof. In none of her certificates, it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. Getting a authorization letter from her university is not an easy task. Has anyone came across this situation before? Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Player said:


> And are we supposed to complete that form? They did not ask anything in the email?
> 
> Friend many thanks for your continuous help!


I think the webpage says the form needs to be submitted within 28 days. So do it quickly. In general, quickly providing all documents MAY fast track processing a bit because it is POSSIBLE (but I am not sure) that DIAC starts the process of background checks as soon as the form is submitted.

And you are most welcome. That is what friends are for anyways


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I am on the same page.. The email doesn't specifically mention about submitting the documents for all the applicants, but the forms mention the same. So I have two copies, one for me and one for my wife. By the way, this is my first post in this forum. Have been watching it for a while but was determined to post only after my application lodgement. :clap2:


Achilles is right. Submit one form per applicant over the age of 16 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I have another question regarding the English language assessment for my spouse. She is happy to take IELTS exam but, since she has done her school, bachelors in English, I am looking to avoid IELTS and use her certificates as proof. In none of her certificates, it is mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. Getting a authorization letter from her university is not an easy task. Has anyone came across this situation before? Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated.


This link: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) says you have the following options

•your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
•evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
•evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English
•evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
◦your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
◦at least five years of secondary education.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> This link: Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) says you have the following options
> 
> •your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
> Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.
> ...


Thanks ausimmi. My wife falls under point 2 in your post, she has a four years bachelors done in English, but the degree certificate mentions the course and the year, not the medium of instruction. 

I have already submitted the degree as a evidence of her English language skills. I have to wait until I get a CO allocated to confirm with CO whether that is sufficient. 

Just want to know whether anyone has been through this before so that I can do something about it if it needs to be. 

Thanks again for your reply ausimmi.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> That form will still be available if you log in to the online visa application status page https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Thanks Boss...


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Dear AussiImmi and other friends,

Questions again;
1. I have previous passports issued in Karachi and are manual. There was no concept of Family Name and the Given Name written in the old passport, what should I write in the "E-Business Systems - Personal particulars for character assessment" form since the old passport contains a field called "Name of Bearer" with my complete name?

2. I have some documents in Urdu like birth certificate which I got a translation should I make it in one PDF or should I keep them seperate as these files currently are.?

3. The documents I send for my ACS,....DIAC want those documents as well. Since I got those documents reissued from my company should I attach the old and new ones both.

4. On the form "E-Business Systems - Personal particulars for character assessment" under purpose of stay in Australia field there is a dropdown with the following options ; "Business","Tourist", "Family", "Study","Medical","Religios","Sporting Event","Other Event". I am going for a migration under skilled category which should i select out of the mentioned?

5. Proposed arrival date ---? What should I fill?

6. Proposed departure date. ----? What should I fill?

7. Intended duration of stay. .... ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Questions again;
1. I have previous passports issued in Karachi and are manual. There was no concept of Family Name and the Given Name written in the old passport, what should I write in the "E-Business Systems - Personal particulars for character assessment" form since the old passport contains a field called "Name of Bearer" with my complete name?

Break it down just as it is on the new passport. I am assuming that the full name is the same on both passports.

2. I have some documents in Urdu like birth certificate which I got a translation should I make it in one PDF or should I keep them seperate as these files currently are.?

For any translated documents, the original should be provided. You can bundle the original with its translation in the same pdf.

3. The documents I send for my ACS,....DIAC want those documents as well. Since I got those documents reissued from my company should I attach the old and new ones both.

Which form asks you to provide the ACS documents? I have not provided my ACS documents at all. Anyways, if you have been asked for them, you should provide exactly the ones you sent to ACS.

4. On the form "E-Business Systems - Personal particulars for character assessment" under purpose of stay in Australia field there is a dropdown with the following options ; "Business","Tourist", "Family", "Study","Medical","Religios","Sporting Event","Other Event". I am going for a migration under skilled category which should i select out of the mentioned?

I just selected 'Business' since I am going to find a job which is business related  You should ask other forum members as well.

5. Proposed arrival date ---? What should I fill?
Anj says write unknown and leave dates blank. You can write tomorrow's date - it would just show you are very keen on reaching there 


6. Proposed departure date. ----? What should I fill?
I wrote the date 5 years after my arrival date since that is the length of the visa after which you can't come back (you can stay as long as you like).

7. Intended duration of stay. .... ?[/QUOTE]
Obviously difference between departure and arrival date.

I found many of these questions to be frivolous really...


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Questions again;
> 1. I have previous passports issued in Karachi and are manual. There was no concept of Family Name and the Given Name written in the old passport, what should I write in the "E-Business Systems - Personal particulars for character assessment" form since the old passport contains a field called "Name of Bearer" with my complete name?
> 
> Break it down just as it is on the new passport. I am assuming that the full name is the same on both passports.
> ...


Obviously difference between departure and arrival date.

I found many of these questions to be frivolous really...[/QUOTE]


Thanks !


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys,
My Work Experience and Specific Work Experience is same(I assume this is the case for most of us)...So in the document upload should I upload the same documents twice ; one for the Work Experience and one for the Specific Work Experience?


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

Player said:


> Guys,
> My Work Experience and Specific Work Experience is same(I assume this is the case for most of us)...So in the document upload should I upload the same documents twice ; one for the Work Experience and one for the Specific Work Experience?


I am happy that I am not alone. Yes, I had the same issue but I uploaded it only once, because I felt it is really stupid to upload the same document twice. I also think case officers would have come across this before. 

Having said that, Can we upload one page document, something like cover letter, listing all the documents/details like the one in this situation?? I don't think its inappropriate to do it. Also its gonna make the CO life easy.. any suggestions


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

i uploaded my cv for specific work exp.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Friends,
What other documents one can/should upload apart from the ones mentioned in the email and mentioned in the Documents Checklist(in the online status application)? Like Shafaqat mentioned CV....What else can/should be uploaded?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

don't worry case officer will ask if he need more documents.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

At any step do they ask to upload the NIC (national identity card)? Actually evidence for the relationship between me and the partner is only the marriage certificate...I was thinking to upload our NIC as well since on my Partner's NIC my name has been mentioned as Husband....any thoughts?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys I already have asked this question somewhere but need the answer once more regarding filling Form 80 and Form 1221...as it is mentioned on the form that Use Pen but the PDF files have fields editing enabled, how did you guys filled it up using Pen or PDF edit?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

for pen, download the forms, fill them up, sign and scan.
for pdf edit, fill them, download signature page, sign, scan and upload.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> for pen, download the forms, fill them up, sign and scan.
> for pdf edit, fill them, download signature page, sign, scan and upload.


Shafaqat....how did you do that and what is the recommended way?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Player said:


> Shafaqat....how did you do that and what is the recommended way?


print the form that u need to sign, sign and scan, use pdf merge/split software and compose a single file.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

On the online status of my application I can see the below details now for me and my wife;

Health requirements *outstanding *
Medical examination *required*
Chest X-Ray report *required*
Chest X-Ray film *required*
HIV blood test *required*

Does it mean I need to provide these documents as soon as possible? or should I wait the case officer to ask me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Player said:


> On the online status of my application I can see the below details now for me and my wife;
> 
> Health requirements *outstanding *
> Medical examination *required*
> ...


Wait for the case officer...


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Wait for the case officer...


Thanks ausiimmi


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> for pen, download the forms, fill them up, sign and scan.
> for pdf edit, fill them, download signature page, sign, scan and upload.


Thanks shafaqat.
DIAC says;
_*You can type in these forms, then print it, sign it, scan it and send it to us. *_


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

I have completed my application by uploading all the required documents. Thanks all who helped me in lodging my application specially aussimmi, anj and shafaqat.

What next?...should I wait for the CO to be assigned on my application, true? Should I keep checking the online status of my application or the system will notify me on any change in my status?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

Player said:


> I have completed my application by uploading all the required documents. Thanks all who helped me in lodging my application specially aussimmi, anj and shafaqat.
> 
> What next?...should I wait for the CO to be assigned on my application, true? Should I keep checking the online status of my application or the system will notify me on any change in my status?
> 
> Thanks


Keep visiting the forum and getting status from the auto-reply email by send an email to [email protected]. This should tell you when processing reaches your time frame. At that time you should start monitoring your inbox for an email from your CO, and your online status page. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Born (May 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear everyone,
Due to some reasons i want to upload only the final degree award with my application but i see that many of the members are uploading the academic transcripts as well.

The booklet six says :

For you to receive these points,a certified copy of your qualifications and or/a certified copy of a notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (degree,certificate,diploma etc) should be included with your application.


Kindly suggest if it would be alright to skip the transcripts.

Thanks alot in advance.


----------

